# Soirée Hackintosh à Lyon



## melaure (7 Janvier 2011)

Un de nos membres, Rémy, qui bricole du hackintosh depuis 2 ans, nous animera une soirée sur ce sujet. Il nous parlera de son expérience, des soucis rencontrés, du matériel utilisé, etc ... et si in fine l'expérience vaut le coup par rapport au temps passé à résoudre quelques désagréments et problèmes de mises à jour.

C'est une personne technique, qui bosse dans les télécoms, passionnée de micro et d'électronique depuis longtemps, et sa présentation devrait être très intéressante, si vous êtes dans le coin 

La soirée aura lieu à le 25 janvier 2011 à 20H30 au centre social de la Ferrandière, 51 rue Lafontaine à Villeurbanne.

Le programme des soirées est en première page sur la Timeline.


----------



## pepes003 (7 Janvier 2011)

Chouette initiative, mais le fait de le faire à Lyon, ça va réduire l'influence...

Etant moi même adepte du Hackintosh, je me serais bien mêlé au groupe


----------



## twinworld (7 Janvier 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Chouette initiative, mais le fait de le faire à Lyon, ça va réduire l'influence...


réduire l'influence ou l'affluence ??


----------



## pepes003 (7 Janvier 2011)

L'affluence mon ami  fatigue, weekend toussa :rose:


Tiens qq bench de mon hackintosh que j'utilise 10x plus que mon MacBook Pro :


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2011)

En effet ça aurait été sympa de partager d'autres expériences 

Mais on ne peut pas être dans toutes les villes


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (8 Janvier 2011)

Super bonne idée ! 
Bravo !


----------



## polaroid62 (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Ne comptez vous pas filmer par contre ? cela pourrait être sympa pour ceux qui n'y seront pas.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Janvier 2011)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Ne comptez vous pas filmer par contre ? cela pourrait être sympa pour ceux qui n'y seront pas.



Bonne idée !
cette présentation m'intéresserai aussi, mais j'habite trop loin. :hein:


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2011)

Ce sera difficile je pense ...


----------



## polaroid62 (10 Janvier 2011)

Dommage ,mais bon si quelqu'un a un camescope c'est possible suffit de le caler mais bon ça dépend des moyens de chacun je le comprend bien.


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2011)

Sinon pour ceux qui viennent n'hésitez pas à prendre votre machine


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Janvier 2011)

Ça me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je teste à nouveau l'Hackintosh sur mon PC.  Il doit bien y avoir 2 ans que je n'ai pas pratiqué !:rateau:


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2011)

Je ferais un résumé de la soirée avec photos et détails de la config


----------



## The Real Deal (25 Janvier 2011)

Alors les noobs on tate du hackintosh ?  ROFL sacré soirée en perspective ! Je peux venir avec des potes ? melaure, tu emmènes ta femme avec toi ou juste l'appareil photo ?

Envoi moi ton numéro de téléphone en mp je voudrais convenir de certaines modalités avec toi.



EDIT :

Et puis j'ai découvert ça :

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/les-config-hackintosh-du-moment-janvier-2011-a-577092.html


OMFG.....


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2011)

Bien sur que tu peux venir avec des amis. Dans la bonne humeur bien sur 

Tu peux me contacter via ichat, il est lancé.


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2011)

Et alors cette réunion ? C'était tip top ? Quid de ces PC façon Mac ?


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Et alors cette réunion ? C'était tip top ? Quid de ces PC façon Mac ?



Excellente démo avec une machine dont tout fonctionnait sous OS X, bien que cela ait demandé de long mois de dur labeur. Ca se mérite !

Dès que l'animateur m'a fait son résumé, je vous mettrais le lien


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2011)

Y-a-t-il une vidéo, un fichier mp3, que sais-je encore ?


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Y-a-t-il une vidéo, un fichier mp3, que sais-je encore ?



On a tenté un enregistrement audio mais je crois pas qu'il soit terrible. Sinon j'ai fait des photos


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> On a tenté un enregistrement audio mais je crois pas qu'il soit terrible. Sinon *j'ai fait des photos*


Mon Dieu mais qu'est-ce que le traitement Photoshop sur Mac est lent !  ... je salive déjà en attendant tes photos.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Mon Dieu mais qu'est-ce que le traitement Photoshop sur Mac est lent !  ... je salive déjà en attendant tes photos.



Je manque juste de temps ...


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2011)

Merci en tout cas pour ta dévotion !


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2011)

Je ne veux pas sembler impatient, ni jouer le rôle de _gosse de riche _... mais et ces photos, videos ... quelqu'un d'autre pourrait-il nous en montrer ... svp 22 22 ?


----------



## The Real Deal (8 Février 2011)

Rémy bricol' tout est surement reparti chez Auto Plus.

Je cherche un MBP 13 pouces mid 2010+soulte ou Apple Care éventuellement à l'échange contre mon mhack pro (1063 euros), alors si l'aventure vous tente avec une solution ready to use, c'est une opportunité


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2011)

Désolé en ce moment ma vie pro et perso me bouffe tout mon temps et je n'ai pas de moment pour faire cet article (et les autres). Et comme souvent dans les associations, il n'y a pas grand monde qui est volontaire pour faire vivre les choses, donc je dois me débrouiller seul ...

Un peu de patience, ça viendra


----------



## oniiychan (20 Février 2011)

Oh pînaise, j'étais l'un des premiers à "demander" un topic la dessus il y a quelques mois, et tout comme l'un des premiers à intervenir.
Je suis ravi de constater que le sujet à prit de l'ampleur ^^

Comme mistik, j'attends avec impatience photos et vidéos


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Désolé en ce moment ma vie pro et perso me bouffe tout mon temps et je n'ai pas de moment pour faire cet article (et les autres). Et comme souvent dans les associations, il n'y a pas grand monde qui est volontaire pour faire vivre les choses, donc je dois me débrouiller seul ...
> 
> Un peu de patience, ça viendra


En tout cas merci de t'en rappeler et bon courage dans ton long travail de rédaction !


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2011)

oniiychan a dit:


> Oh pînaise, j'étais l'un des premiers à "demander" un topic la dessus il y a quelques mois, et tout comme l'un des premiers à intervenir.
> Je suis ravi de constater que le sujet à prit de l'ampleur ^^
> 
> Comme mistik, j'attends avec impatience photos et vidéos


Et puis mistik lui aussi prend de l'ampleur lui aussi il grossit comme une grenouille qui voudrait ressembler à un buf dis donc ! 

J'ai allumé un cierge ... ainsi le reportage de Môôôssssieur Melaure devrait bientôt poindre à l'horizon. :love:


----------



## pepes003 (18 Mars 2011)

En attendant que "_l'élite française_" du hackintosh fassent leur compte-rendu, un p'tit bench de mon petit hack sans prétention :


*CINEBENCH :*







Cinebench exploite (abuse?) à fond le multi-thread, ce qui va totalement à l'encontre de 95% des logiciels existants.

Cependant, dans l'espoir qu'un jour les softs s'optimise dans ce sens, il est *PLUS IMPORTANT de privilégier la fréquence d'horloge.*


*XBENCH :*






Xbench est un vieux bench optimisé pour 2 coeurs seulement.
Néanmoins, il est pour MOI *le plus représentatif des perfs que donneront votre MAC/HACK en situation réel.*


Je peux sur demande faire d'autres bench' si vous êtes intéressé.

Egalement, si vous voulez essayer, je peux vous faire une vidéo d'install' (le DSDT et kexts à éventuellement installer post install de Snow seront à discuter _(inhérent à vos composants)_


PS : ma config :

Boitier Apple MAC G5 + Alim ANTEC 650w _(le tout moddé)_
Carte Mère ASUS ROG Maximus III GENE
Processeur Intel Core i5 750 @ 4GHz _(Noctua pour refroidir)_
Mémoire 8Go DDR3 @1605MHz
SSD OCZ Vertex2 60Go (OSX + app') + SSD Vertex 30Go (Win7)
Raid 0 de 2xHDD Samsung F3 1To (2To) + Sauvegardes sur un HDD WD green 2To
Carte Graphique nVidia ASUS GTX285 (pour CUDA et 3D Vision sous Windows)
Lecteur Blu Ray / Graveur DVD	
Ecran HP 25" (2510i) / clavier Apple Bluetooth / souris Microsoft ARC


----------



## multi (19 Mars 2011)

Une vidéo m'intéresserais .  D'avance merci


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2011)

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre


----------



## pepes003 (25 Mars 2011)

multi a dit:


> Une vidéo m'intéresserais .  D'avance merci



Ça marche, je vais faire ça.

[HS]

Y en a-t-il qui encode de la vidéo par ici ?


Hier, j'ai fais quelques tests sur plusieurs softs :
- Handbrake (solution gérant le multithread mais sans CUDA)
- Media Encoder CS5 (solution Adobe compatible CUDA)
- Squeeze 7 (compatible CUDA)


Je suis parti d'une vidéo filmée avec mon Panasonic TZ10 (AVCHD Lite ".mov") en 720p / 25ips.
Le fichier source faisait 1Go.

Je voulais obtenir après encodage, une vidéo :
* au format H264 ".mp4"
* conserver le 720p
* conserver les 25ips
* progressif
* bitrate: 6000 kbps
* son stéréo AAC 192 kbits/s &#8211; 48 kHz


Temps d'encodage :
- avec la solution Adobe : 2m et 10s
- avec squeeze : 1m 35s
- handbrake : je n'ai pas noté mais il était dans les choux (tout à l'heure je ferais une mesure)


Trouvez-vous ces chiffres dans la norme ?
Avez-vous un conseil pour un soft d'encodage compatible CUDA autre que ceux sus-cités ?


----------



## photo4photos (27 Mars 2011)

Moi j'encode ces chiffres me paraissent corrects.

Je peux te filer ce lien cependant pour ton histoire de cuda 

http://www.homemedia.fr/actualites/4409-applications-compatibles-Cuda.html


----------



## thierry37 (14 Novembre 2013)

Désolé de remonter ce très vieux sujet....

Je papotais avec un pote et je me disais "est ce qu'il y a des soirées Hackintosh ?"

je me rappelle des soirées régulières  "Installatin et découverte de Linux", il y a 10 ans, dans ma ville.

Alors je cherche sur Google, et je tombe ici.

Bon, y'a pas eu les photos ou la vidéo, mais est ce qu'on peut avoir un tout petit résumé ?

Il y avait du monde ? 5 ploucs ? 50, 100 ! ?
Combien ont amené leur machine ? un seul ?

est ce que ça a été refait par la suite ?

De nos jours, monter un hackintosh ne prend que quelques heures. Même moins si le matos est bien choisi.
Je suis sûr que ça pourrait être facilement présentable. (pas juste la version finale, mais tout le processus)

voili, si un participant veut bien nous mettre des infos...

Merci !


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2013)

Hello, ça a eu un peu de succès en effet, mais c'est vieux. On était bien une trentaine ...

Il n'y en avait qu'un seul mais c'était le début.

Par contre ne pas hésiter à vouloir présenter son hackintosh chez nous, on vous réserve une soirée sans soucis.


----------



## thierry37 (14 Novembre 2013)

ça aurait été avec super plaisir, même si je suis pas du tout un expert. 
J'ai monté mon hack l'an dernier et j'ai jamais eu à remettre les mains dans le cambouis depuis.
(d'ailleurs, je suis en train d'essayer de le vendre, pour avoir le plaisir d'en monter un nouveau)

Mais je suis un peu loin de Lyon.... J'habite Vienne (en Autriche )


----------

